# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT Pro Edition- Sony C1905 / C2005 DLL for Repair Boot Released

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [4 AUG 2016]  Description :   *Sony C1905  Supported [ Thanks to Proton ]*  *Sony C2005  Supported [ Thanks to Proton ]*   Release Notes and Files:   *Sony_C1905.dll* *Repair Dead Boot*  *Sony_C2005.dll* *Repair Dead Boot*  *Sony C1905  JTAG Pinouts**Sony C2005  JTAG Pinouts**Sony C1905  Dump Uploaded**Sony C2005  Dump Uploaded*    Pinouts : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

